
Theoretical physics: Complexity on the horizon (2014) - Schiphol
http://www.nature.com/news/theoretical-physics-complexity-on-the-horizon-1.15285
======
legel
“The black hole's interior is protected by an armour of computational
complexity.”

“Things fall because there is a tendency toward complexity.”

"...the black hole's degree of entanglement, a purely quantum phenomenon, will
determine the wormhole's width, a matter of pure geometry."

Even if these ideas are not all perfectly correct, the "complexity-geometry
connections" do seem to be the "tip of the iceberg".

The most exciting work that I've seen that puts a "physics wrapper" around
complexity theory is called "evolvability" by Leslie Valiant. Then in terms of
new physics models based on pure geometry, Nima Arkani-Hamed is another on the
frontier. I hope all of these geniuses get a drink one night! :)

Thanks for the cool physics / comp sci article.

------
poelzi
_shrug_. mostly based on theories and ideas, but hey what: not all 4 of the
generally made assumptions about the event horizon can be true at the same
time.

Of you stop assuming the proton is ultra small and the electron is
probabilistic jumping around and stop thinking that borked experiments are
true, you can solve the problem of GR/QM pretty nicely.

proton have a geometry, like everything else in our world and are not just
some energy states.

